# 2006y Bentley FS, I have trouble...Please Help!!



## FS_Mulliner (Jan 24, 2013)

Please looking for some technical help here on how to troubleshoot this! 


Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3D0-937-049-V1.clb 
Part No: 3D0 937 049 H 
Component: STG.Bordnetz 5101 
Coding: 0000107 
Shop #: WSC 00083 000 00000 
VCID: 2F66843DBDAA6F 

2 Faults Found: 
01494 - Bulb for Parking Lamps; Left (M1) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus 
00907 - Intervention load Management 
000 - - 


I really appreciate any helps anyone can provide as I'm not sure how to proceed. 
Thanks in advance! :thumbup:


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

First thing to do is simply check to see if the left parking lamp bulb is working or not. 

If it is, just clear the fault. If it isn't, replace the bulb then clear the code. 

Whenever you see the intervention load management, clear the code and see if it comes back. The batteries were just drained so the car started turning off stuff. 

Where are you located?


----------



## FS_Mulliner (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you for the reply kindness. 
About the affair of the "Front left parking lamp bulb", I solved satisfactorily. 
Since it seemed that the state of the bulb was working-bad, it replace the bulb then clear the code. 

It has not solved about "Intervention load Management." 
This code will be displayed, if a tester scan is carried out even if it deletes how many times. 
However, since "the warning display" was lost in the main console, it seems to be OK for the time being. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

I agree with PowerDubs, you have no need to worry about the Intervention Load Management report unless some electrical services are failing once the engine is started. It is merely recording that the event occurred, which is part of the normal operation of the Onboard Power Supply.

It is normally triggered in the first few tenths of a second during engine cranking before the alternator has wound up to speed. It is only considered a 'fault' in conjunction with other symptoms.

Here is the equivalent report from my properly functioning vehicle:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 07: Control Head Labels: 3D0-035-00x-07.lbl
Part No: 3D0 035 007 PX
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0223
Coding: 0500735
Shop #: WSC 00718 210 83408
VCID: 7EF9072C2A1381E8530

1 Fault Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3D0-937-049-V1.clb
Part No: 3D0 937 049 H
Component: STG.Bordnetz 5101
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 2F67EA68BDF9B860886

1 Fault Found:
00907 - Intervention load Management
000 - -

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

However, if you find unusual things happening, first replace the left battery if it is more than 5 years old.

If you are clearing the faults in connection with the car's presentation for sale, then these will always come back and you can only refer a valuation inspector to on-line comments like ours.

Good luck.
Chris


----------



## FS_Mulliner (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you for the reply kindness, all of you!!


----------



## hasondea (Mar 25, 2013)

it replace the bulb then clear the code.

_________________
runescape gold|wow gold|RS Gold|buy Runescape Gold


----------



## mopakarim (Jun 15, 2019)

EEE


----------

